# Eye boogers?



## TuckersMom (Sep 26, 2010)

Tucker's left eye has been producing more eye boogies (is there a 'scientific' name for them?) than normal, and I am not sure if I should be worried, or if perhaps it is just allergies. Its not too much to where he cant open his eye, but I do have to wipe them away quite a few times through out the day, or else they build up in a glob on the inside corner of his eye. He doesnt rub or itch his eye, so I suppose that is good... I just dont want to have to go in for a $40 vet visit to find out its nothing! What do you guys think?


----------



## Mom of Jake (Dec 5, 2010)

Jake had that a couple of months ago and it turned out to be some kind of conjunctivitis. He needed eye drops (from the vet) for a couple of weeks, and because we caught it early enough it didn't spread to the other eye.

Once we started the drops it cleared up in about 2 days, but we kept up with the drops for the entire time. I have to say - putting drops in a dog's eye is a LOT of fun (sarcasm intended).


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

We had that issue with Buckskin. He had "dry eye" (more common in older dogs) and an infection. Unfortunately, it was very painful for him - imagine having your eyes hurt with each and every blink. The eye drops made a huge difference; but we did need to see the vet and get a prescription.


----------



## Momx3 (Aug 18, 2010)

We just had this last week. Daisy did have a small infection and needed prescription drops. But, the vet said I only need to use them when the boogers are green or milky white. If they are regular, clear boogers or brown/black (from dirt) to use people eye drops - he recommended Bausch & Laumb.

I didn't have a hard time with the eye drops - I had DH stand in front of Daisy and give her a treat while I stood behind her and slipped the drops in. It wasn't super easy, but way easier than the ear drops that she hates!!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I'd get Tucker in for a visit. It could be a minor infection or a scratch on the eye.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

What color are they? 

If they are dark and dry or a greyish color when not dry, chances are all is fine. However if they have a green tinge to them there could be an eye "infection" going on. 

I am always cleaning GOOBERS (my name for them) out of Teddi and Gabby. I think the golden hair gets in their own eyes. My labs do not get them nearly as much. 

The big thing is watch the color, but my big thing is if concerned talk to your vet. I don't always go in, my vet is usually open to answer questions for me and make a better decision.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

I googled eye boogers and got some info about the body's natural release of protein. Jaro never had many until I switched him over to a higher protein food and then he was getting them a lot, hard dry black. When I went back to mixing his old food half and half with the new (thus cutting the protein) they went away.


----------



## TuckersMom (Sep 26, 2010)

Theyre definitely just dark, they seem to have gotten lots better since I first posted. Perhaps it was the weather? He still gets them but just as often as I do, just the little ones when he wakes up. If they get worse I will keep an eye on it (no pun intended!)

Can I really use people eye drops to keep his eyes moist!?


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

What color is the discharge? If it's green, it's most likely conjunctivitis and treatment is needed. If it's not, wipe his eyes with a warm damp cloth about 3-4 times a day. This is based on my experience.


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

TuckersMom said:


> Tucker's left eye has been producing more eye boogies (is there a 'scientific' name for them?) than normal, and I am not sure if I should be worried, or if perhaps it is just allergies. Its not too much to where he cant open his eye, but I do have to wipe them away quite a few times through out the day, or else they build up in a glob on the inside corner of his eye. He doesnt rub or itch his eye, so I suppose that is good... I just dont want to have to go in for a $40 vet visit to find out its nothing! What do you guys think?



My boy gets hayfever with increased eye gunk. I usually boil some water, pour salt in it & let it cool, then I wipe each eye individually with cotton. If it doesn't clear up within a day or two or goes green take him to the vet.


----------



## 2goldens2love (Feb 8, 2011)

Did you check his ears? 

Our old golden Paige would get increased eye goo if her ears were acting up...


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

My vet told me that I could use OTC polysporin eye ointment for the green goobies, which did in fact work very well. If this was not effective, i would definitely do another vet visit.


----------

